# Petunia Addicts?



## Logan487 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just wondering if eating too much can be harmfull, its listed as edible landscaping and they do ocasionaly munch on the other plants in thier enclosure but since I first put them in they have almost non stop went after the Petunia, I figured Id rotate it with something else if they eat it all but in the meantime I wanted to make sure it wasnt harmfull, or if its alright for them to have it maybe make it a treat. So far theres the following for them:

Coleus
Aloe Vera
Jade
Elephant Plant (The Aphra/non toxic one)
Xmas Cactus
Some safe succulent I forgot the name of but liked







I also keep in crushed up pellets from them I get from Coastal Silkworms.com and supplement with various grasses and hibiscus.

They munch on all of it but since I took that photo Id say about half of the Petunia has been eaten.


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2011)

My guys LOVE petunia....I do not believe it is bad for them....however, as with anything else (other than grazing on grass) variety is best....maybe let them have at it as long as they are balancing out with other items....if this becomes their addiction then you may need to ween them down to a few days a week to aid them in getting back to balance


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

my RF loves them


----------

